
Krita 3.0 Released - reddotX
https://krita.org/item/krita-3-0-released/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11810802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11810802).

------
compil3r
been waiting for this to come out for a long time :)

